# ملف رائع لمعدلات الأنتاج لبنود الأعمال والكميات للمساعدة فىالجزء السادس لشرح برنامج ا



## محمود حازم عياد (5 يونيو 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء الملف المرفق ماف رائع للمعدلات وتحليل البنود وهو جديد وباللغة الأنجليزية رجاء أستخدامة مع الجزء السادس من شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة الذى طرحتة فى الملتقى اليوم
محمود حازم عياد
AMSC Productivity Rate - Turner.zip​


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء الملف المرفق ماف رائع للمعدلات وتحليل البنود وهو جديد وباللغة الأنجليزية رجاء أستخدامة مع الجزء السادس من شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة الذى طرحتة فى الملتقى اليوم
> محمود حازم عياد



ملف اكتر من الرائع ولكن لي اقتراح يا بشمهندس حازم
لو امكن تجميع كل الاجزاء السابقه في شي يشبه الكتاب الصغير بعد تنقيحه من حضرتك لتعم الفائده علي المهندسين المبدتئين امثالي فليجزيك الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## haithamelkott (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 يونيو 2007)

الزميل العزيز المهندس / أمين سرور 
بعد التحية 
بالطبع كلام حضرتك جميل جدا" ولكن أذا تحولت المعلومات الى hardcopy فنحن نتكاسل عن القرائة ونادرا" ما يقوم أحد منا حاليا" بتصفح كتاب وأنهائة لذلك المعلومة ك software لها عدة ميزات وهى :-
1-أنك تستطيع أن تدخل على ملف الأسعار وتعدل فية حسب البلد المقيم فيها أو حتى عمل update للأسعار
2- عند طبع هذة الجداول ستكون عملية البحث فيها مرهقة عكس الكومبيوتر فهناك وسائل بحث كثيرة منها الفلتر
3- أذا كان القصد من الطباعة فى كتاب هو حفظ حقى فى المعلومات فأنا ليس صاحب فضل فى هذا أنما
هذة المعلومات حئت بها من عدة أماكن أما محاضر فى دورة تدريبية أو مهندس خبرة عملت معة فترةمن 
الزمن أو مشاركة فى الملتقى لزميل قمت بالأستعانة بما قدمة لشرح ما أريد مثال ذلك السيد المهندس / محمد عمر
صاحب كتاب شرح البريمافيرا الأصدار الثالث بالعربى وهو على الماتقى وكتاب أكثر من رائع و متميز
أخوك محمود حازم


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الزميل العزيز المهندس / أمين سرور
> بعد التحية
> بالطبع كلام حضرتك جميل جدا" ولكن أذا تحولت المعلومات الى hardcopy فنحن نتكاسل عن القرائة ونادرا" ما يقوم أحد منا حاليا" بتصفح كتاب وأنهائة لذلك المعلومة ك software لها عدة ميزات وهى :-
> 1-أنك تستطيع أن تدخل على ملف الأسعار وتعدل فية حسب البلد المقيم فيها أو حتى عمل update للأسعار
> ...



الاخ محمود المقصود من كلامي هو تجميع كل الملفات في ملف واحد علي هيئه pdf بعد تنقيحه وتركيز المعلومات لسهوله ترابط الموضوع وسهوله تناوله من جانب التطبيق. انشاء الله نتواصل وارجو من حضرتك اننا نتناقش اكثر في الموضوع .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 يونيو 2007)

أرجو من المشرف العام تثبيت هذا الملف لأهميتة فى أنجاز البرنامج الزمنى للمنشآت مع تمنياتى لهذا الملتقى بدوام التقدم
التقدم
 المهندس
محمود حلزم عيـــــاد


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2007)

thank u my dear


----------



## hih2 (13 يونيو 2007)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## maseer (28 يونيو 2007)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة لتحضير الجداول الزمنية الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## a.m (29 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب محمود حازم

مشكور جدا على جهدك الجبار

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انه السميع المجيب​*


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله جهودك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاءانا مهندسة مدنية كنت متخصصة في اعمال كيمياويات البناء الحديث موقعيا ولكن لصعوبة العمل في المواقع حيث استقر الان فانا اعمل منذ شهر في قسم التخطيط لشركة انشاءات كافضل الخيارات المتاحة لمثلي واواجه صعوبة بالغة في ايجاد اساسيات الموضوع اي اني لا اعرف ما هي طبيعة عملي بالتحديد وما هي المصادر التي يجب ان اعتمدها والامور التي علي ان الم بها وفعلا اجد في مشاركاتك خير دليل ولكني مازلت احتاج التوجيه عليك كذا وكذا و.... واعتمدي .... وواجباتك هي ... وهذه النماذج هي التي ستحتاجينها لان الكادر الذي اعمل معه عبارة عن هنود وفليبينين والتواصل صعب جدا رغم اني اجيد الانكليزية 
واؤيد فعلا اقتراح ان تقوم بتثبيت مجموعة من المصادر كالانتاجية ومعدلات الانجاز ونسب تقسيم العمل على العمالة تبعا لنوع المنشأ وطبيعة العمل 
ربما سيكون مفيدا جدا ايضا ان تفضلت بانزال جميع متعلقات مشروع واحد كالمهام المناطة بمهندس التخطيط 
اعني مثلا المخطط الابتدائي والمخطط التفصيلي والمان اور هيستوجرام والتقرير الاسبوعي والريكوفري .. وانت ادرى بالباقي 
اعيد امتناني لمجهوداتك الجبارة ووقتك الثمين والله اكفل بحسن جزائك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2007)

الزميلة أم نورا 
بعد التحية 
الخطوات التى تريديها فى كيفية البدء فى التخطيط لمتابعة مشروع وعمل برنامج زمنى لة ستجديها
فى الأجزاء التى طرحتها فى الملتقى ( عدد 6 أجزاء ) بداية" من وصف المشروع وعمل Boq 
وحتى أدخال الموارد عاى الأنشطة وسأقوم بالبدء فى عمل التقارير اللازمة قريبا" أن شاء اللة 
مع قيامى بعمل تعديلات على العلاقات بين الأنشطة لعلاج الملاحظة التى أبدها المهندس / أمين سرور
وهو من رواد الملتقى على البرنامج البريمافيرا حين طرحتة على الملتقى لكم لتقوموا بأدخال الموارد
حسب الشرح وسأقوم بطرح نفس البرنامج على الملتقى ليكون لديك نسخة بريمافيرا تستطيعين منها 
المتابعة وعمل التقارير وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك هذا هو الرجاء 
فمن اعطى تطوعا لا يتاخر عن سؤال سائل 
وانا اتابع طروحاتك في الملتقى واعتمد عليها 
كل ما يلزمني هو توجيه وتوضيح عن المراجع والوثائق اللازم اعتمادها لعمل كل مهمة تناط بمهندس التخطيط وملخصات الخبرة في هذا المجال
اي مثلا وحسب ما تعلمت عملي انه لتوزيع نسب مشاركة كل تخصص في الاعمال الميكانيكية وتمديد الشبكات نقوم بضرب عدد العمال الكلي المطلوب لا نجاز العمل ب 
carpentar0.15plumber0.25mason /steel Fixer0.15labor0.45
وللاعمال المدنية نستخدم النسب التالية 
النجار0.21السباك0.14البناء ومثبت الستيل0.16العامل 0.49

يعني انا بحاجة الى معلومات اساسية مشابهة للابني عليها فرض الجدول الزمني وتسلسل الخطوات 
ولااستطيع وصف امتناني لسعة صدرك وجزيل عطاءاتك مجرد ردك اسعدني فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة وقد اكثرت نفعك الله بصدقاتك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2007)

الزميلة أم نورا 
بعد التحية 
بنود الأعمال عادة" تحسب على الوحدة كتكلفة أساسية من خلال تحليل بنود الأعمال 
فمثلا" بند الخرسانة مسلحة قواعد يتكون من :-
خامات ( أسمنت ، حديد ، رمل ، زلط ، أعمال نجارة ، أعمال حدادة ، أعمال صب )
وقد قمت بشرح وافى جدا" لهذة النقاط من خلال عدد 2 ملف تم طرحها فى الملتقى 
منها ملف مربوط بالأسعار وتحليل البنود وملف لمعدلات الأنتاج لبنود الأعمال وهو مثبت فى 
الملتقى وسأقوم رفع ملف تحليل البنود المربوط بالأسعار مع نفس ملف المعدلات المثبت لتعم الفائدة ويبقى الملف فى متناول من يريد وأذا كنتى ترغبين فى شرح تفصيلى لكيفية توصيف الأعمال
وأستنتاج Boq فأنا مستعد لذلك المهم أن الملفات السابق ذكرها هى أساس دراسة البنود وأساسنفيذ البرامج الزمنية وآسف للأطالة
محمود حازم
مرفق الملف الخاص بالأسعار مربوطة بتحليل البنود


----------



## ام نورا (1 يوليو 2007)

والله ماتقصر كيفما توفرت لديك وسيلة للمعونة فالجميع يقدر ذلك خير تقدير 
بانتظار المزيد وبحسب ما يسمح به مجالك ووقتك الثمين 
الامتنان اكبر من ان اصفه مجهودك رااااااااااااائع 
ونفسك طيبة في زمن تبخل به النفوس قبل الجيوب


----------



## ام نورا (1 يوليو 2007)

على فكرة اليوم حصلت على مدير عربي مباشر لقسمي واول ماتحدثت به هو استعانتي بموقعكم وطلب نسخة من المراجع والدروس والتبادلات المعرفية التي حصلت عليها من هنا وربما سيكون من المشتركين قريبا جدا 
افتخر بانضمامي الى عائلتكم يا اخوتي المجتهدين


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كثير لك


----------



## المارد القسامي (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا جزيلا 
انا ممنون لك كتير وانا بشكرك للمرة المليون بس انا اطلب منك طلب واحد ووحيد لو انك تدمج املفات في ملف واحد 
او انك تجعلها هنا متل السلسلة اي تجعل الشرح بالتتالي واي شي جديد يتم اضافته للقديم 
حتي تعم فائدة القديم والجديد 

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز المارد 
فعلا" أنا أقوم بعمل ملفات البريمافيرا مسلسلة وكل مرة أطرح جزء جديد أقوم بطرح الأجزاء السابقة للجزء الجديد أما بخصوص ملف الأسعار أو المعدلات فهو ملف منفصل وطرحتة excel حتى يتمكن كل زميل من عمل update للأسعار حسب البلد المقيم فيها ويمكنة أيضا" أن يدخل بنود جديدة الى الجدول حسب تخصصة 
وكنت قد طلبت من زملاء الملتقى أن نقوم بتكملة هذا الملف كل فى تخصصة ويعاد طرحة فى الملتقى بأسم موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين للأسعار ومعدلات الأداء ولكن لم أجد أى زميل قد بدء فى ذلك 
فبدأت فية مع نفسى 0000وجارى أنهائة ولكنى لن أطرحة فى الملتقى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## المارد القسامي (28 أغسطس 2007)

المهندس محمود عياد 
انا اود ان اشكرك علي ردك 
وايضا علي حبك لتقديم العلم الذ ي لديك لاخوانك 
لكن انا كان قصديان تقوم بعمل الدروس جميعها في مجلد واحد pdf بحيث تجمع فيه كل الاجزاء بترتيبها وتحفظ حقك في الكتاب والشرح وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز المارد
أشكر لك ردك السريع 
أقتراحك أكثر من رائع ولكن نظرا" لضيق الوقت فأنا مقدم على دراسة Expedition 11 أن شاء اللة بالأضافة للتجهيز ل pmp أذا أمكن ذلك وأولا" عملى شاق جدا" ويستغرق منى وقت كبير عموما"
موضوع حفظ حقى فى هذا العلم فهو محفوظ عند اللة وصعب أن يقوم أى شخص بأدعاء أنة صاحب 
هذا العلم 0000 وحتى أن قالها فلى الثواب ولة العقاب 000واللة ورسولة أعلم
أنا سعيد بمعرفتك وتحت أمرك فى أى طلب 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Arch_M (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع والمعومة الجيدة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mh702 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن خميس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## dica1011 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*مجهود مشرف*

استاذى الفاضل هذا سيئ جميل وشكرا لك ولأضافتك


----------



## ashrafemara (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## المهندس خلدون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جداً أخي المهندس محمود :
أرجو إرسال بيانات عن كلف( المواد - الآليات - العمال )لبنود الأعمال الإنشائية في أعمال التشييد من حفر - البتون المسلح - الردم - العزل -أي مثلاً صب بلاطة سقف لنعرف ما هي كلفة المتر المكعب منها يجب تحليل كلفة كل العناصر الداخلة في تركيبها من مواد -آليات -عمال و تقسيم الكلفة الإجمالية على حجم بيتون البلاطة . و تحليل هذه الكلفة يتطلب معدلات الانتاج للعمال و استطاعة الآليات و أسعار و أجور العمال و الآليات فحبذا لمن فهم طلبي أن يساعدني في ذلك لأني أعمل على موضوع ضبط الكلفة وذلك في ظل خيارات كثيرة للتصميم فمثلاً كلفة صب بلاطة هوردي ليس مثل كلفة صي بلاطة مصمتة و كذلك الأمر تنفيذ قالب خشبي لعمود يختلف عن تنفيذ قالب معدني . و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى المهندس / خلدون
بعد التحية 
آسف لتأخرى فى الرد حيث أننى كنت فى أجازة العيد وكنت مسافر 0000 المهم طلبك ستجدة فى الجزء الثالث من شرح مشروع بريمافيرا أسم الملف تحليل بنود الأعمال وربطة بالأسعار وهو ملف جيد أرجو أن يعجبك وهو مطروح فى الملتقى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (21 أكتوبر 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا أخ محمود
لأمانتك فى العرض نسبك الفضل للأهله
ومعاونتك الصادقة للزملاء


----------



## bebo2000us (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooooooooooooooooor


----------



## al iman (7 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة
الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد يا ريت تكمل بنود مشروع بريمافيرا كامل لانه بالفعل موضوع مهم جدا وقد استفدت منه كتيرا فارجو منك ان تكمل البنود حتي يكون المشروع كامل ومرجع مفيد بالبريمافيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## magda (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (27 ديسمبر 2007)

هايل جدا وشكرا


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد مينا بلازا (15 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء الملف المرفق ماف رائع للمعدلات وتحليل البنود وهو جديد وباللغة الأنجليزية رجاء أستخدامة مع الجزء السادس من شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة الذى طرحتة فى الملتقى اليوم
> محمود حازم عياد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

*تحيه واجبة*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس126 (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير 
وامل فقط توضيح للاختصارات الوجودة بالجدول 
وشــــــــــــكرا مقدما


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (10 فبراير 2008)

*روابط جميع الاجزاء*

ارجو من الاخ حازم عياد 
اضهار روابط او جمع كل الاجزاء ليسهل التحميل 
مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين مقدما"


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يعتبر أفضل موضوع كتب في معدلات الإنتاج


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين يا اخواني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شاكرين يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## نعمة الله محمد (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير فاني كنت في اشد الحاجة لمثل هذا الملف


----------



## ابو عبده 727 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## sallam1998 (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qazi (23 مارس 2008)

niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## بلك (23 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بلك (23 مارس 2008)

اظهار روابط او جمع كل الاجزاء ليسهل التحميل


----------



## خالدعويضة (24 مارس 2008)

*perfect*

jameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## منال توفيق محمد (25 مارس 2008)

أرجو أنزال الملفات مرة أخري لاني لم أجدها و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tamer-eng (26 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (6 أبريل 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## جميل فهد علي (9 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة الاولى*

الاستاذ العزيز محمود حازم عياد
انا مشترك جديد في الملتقى و لقد تفحصت معظم النقاشات الدائرة حول موضع معدلات الانتاج
و معظم الاهتمام منصب على موضوع التنفيذ في البرامج الزمنية و معدلات الانتاج فيها و لم يتم التطرق
الى مشاريع الدراسات و لدي هنا اسئلة :
1- هل توجد نورمات عالمية او محلية لتقدير الزمن اللازم لدراسة مشروع محدد
2- هل معدلات انتاج في مشاريع الدراسات
هذه الاسئلة من طبيعة عملي و المتعلقة باعداد برامج زمنية لمشاريع دراسات
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## جميل فهد علي (9 أبريل 2008)

الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد
انا مشترك جديد في الملتقى و هذه مشاركتي الاولى في قسم الادارة الهندسية
لاحظت ان معظم الاهتمام متعلق ببرامج زمنية و معدلات الانتاج في تنفيذ المشاريع
و لم اجد ابدى اهتماماً بمشاريع الدراسات و لدي هنا اسئلة محددة:
1- هل يوجد معدلات انتاج للعاملين في مشاريع الدراسات
2- هل يوجد نورمات عالمية لتقدير زمن مشروع دراسات.
هذه المواضيع تكون مهمة عندما تعمل في اعداد برامج زمنية لمشاريع دراسات
لشركة استشارية كبيرة مثل التي اعمل بها فيها اكثر من 200مشروع دراسات
و لكم فائق ا لاحترام


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وعلى الملف المرفق


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووريييييييييييين علي هذا المجهود


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

لكن كيف نستطيع تحديد حجم العمالة؟؟


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## م_زين (2 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم م_زين
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.............جاري التحميييييييييييييل
م.مصطفى


----------



## احمد سمير ابراهيم (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصار قاسم (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
هذا مطلوب لكل مدير مشروع اكيد اول كل مستخدم برامج الادارة


----------



## virtualknight (28 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو عبد الحميد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله جهودك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hanyeng (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## eng-white flower (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

برجاء المساعدة فى توفيرملف لمعدلات الأنتاج لبنود الأعمال والكميات الخاصة بالطرق


----------



## حسام صديق (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

زادكم الله علما وفقها وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً يا هندسة وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م.محمود وفي إنتظار مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## omshazly (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمود على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## المهندس خلدون (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً اخي المهندس محمود و لكن أين الملف في المنتدى لم أجده


----------



## AGhoname (24 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## alsalk (1 يناير 2010)

يشرفني ويسعدني الأنتساب لهذه الأكاديمية ولن أبخل عليكم بأي موضوع أن شاء الله


----------



## force1 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااا الك


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا الك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا عزيزي عل هذا الملف


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (7 يناير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا جميعا


----------



## Eng/Hytham Elmansy (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## gamil_13 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## georgemaad (4 مايو 2011)

مشكورر


----------



## XYZ111 (9 مايو 2011)

شكر وتقدير لكم يا اعز انسان


----------



## ambeck (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على الملف


----------



## mohamedsmh (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز و رغبة حقيقية فى مساعدة باقى الاعضاء جعل الله لك ثواب علم ينتفع به


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ســـــلــــــــــمــــــــــت يــــــــــــداك


----------



## eng/ eman kamal (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك ولكنها لم تظهر عندى عفوا ارجو الاجابة


----------



## ABDLL6 (2 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## khamis jassim (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك يابشمهندس


----------



## eng_saliem (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## أبوتقي (21 يونيو 2012)

ملف جميل لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (25 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا"*

thank u


----------



## usamafathi (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tristan_8431 (13 أغسطس 2012)

Marciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## enaselsayed93 (7 أبريل 2013)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الزميلة أم نورا
> بعد التحية
> الخطوات التى تريديها فى كيفية البدء فى التخطيط لمتابعة مشروع وعمل برنامج زمنى لة ستجديها
> فى الأجزاء التى طرحتها فى الملتقى ( عدد 6 أجزاء ) بداية" من وصف المشروع وعمل Boq
> ...



السلام عليكم
مهندس محمود استفدت الكثير من خلال متابعه اعمالكم ولكن انا منضمة حديثا للملتقي فممكن تعمل تجديد لكل اللينكات لأنها مش بتفتح خالص ومعظم الملفات تم حذفها من المكان المخصص
واكون شاكرة لكم جزيل الشكر​
​


----------



## islamelgin (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## maxtom (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ممندس 2000 (14 فبراير 2014)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء الملف المرفق ماف رائع للمعدلات وتحليل البنود وهو جديد وباللغة الأنجليزية رجاء أستخدامة مع الجزء السادس من شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة الذى طرحتة فى الملتقى اليوم
> محمود حازم عياد
> AMSC Productivity Rate - Turner.zip​


شكرًا لك على الملف الأكثر من رائع


----------



## iLpAdRiNo (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ملف مميز ... كل الشكر


----------



## TheExpert (3 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر للمهندس الكبير محمود حازم وأرجو لو أن أحد الزملاء لديه ملف حديث عن المعدلات إرفاقه بالملتقى فالملف المرفوع من حوالى 7 سنوات


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedt2222 (22 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (25 يناير 2015)

ملف ممتاز و مهم جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عطيةحسن (27 يناير 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس محمود،،،

م. محمد الطبلاوي


----------

